# Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz?



## Sabine67 (21. Aug. 2006)

Kann ich in einen Schwimmteich Fische einsetzen oder sollte man das besser lassen?
Wir haben vor den Teich oft zu benutzen und daher bin ich nicht sicher dass Fische dort hinein passen.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, am liebsten würde ich sofort loslegen.

lg
sabine


----------



## Kurt (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Sabine,

es sagen zwar fast alle, daß im Schwimmteich kein Fisch was zu suchen hat, aber ich hab in meinen 'Pflanzenfilter'-Teichen BItterlinge und Rotfedern, das funktioniert ganz prächtig.
Nur laß Dir wirklich 1-2 Jahre Zeit, erst wenn alles richtig 'eingefahren'  ist vorsichtig mit geplantem Besatz beginnen - und lieber kleinwüchsige Árten. Und fast nicht füttern - bei genügend bepflanzter Zone finden sie immer was zum Überleben. 
Alle anderen Tierarten kommen eh von selbst.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

Im Anhang:  Bitterlinge beim 'Begattungstanz'  immer schön zu beobachten


----------



## Kurt (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz?*

Ergänzung zum vorigen Beitrag:

- die Bitterlinge mit den Teichmuscheln leben im 1. Pflanzteich,  die Rotfedern getrennt davon im 2. 

- natürlich gibts noch mehr Tierarten, die 'fast' nur durch Besatz in den Teich gelangen, wie Teichmuscheln, Krebse usw.

sGvB Kurt


----------



## gabi (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz?*

Hi Sabine,

hast du diesen Thread schon gelesen? 
"Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich"


----------



## GTRratzmaus (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz?*

also ich als fischer würde sagen dass zum einem natürlichen lebensraum auch n paar __ barsche gehören net viele 2-3 denn die halten die kleinlebewesen an der wasseroberfläche in schach und sind zugleich wenns zu viele werden stink einfach zu fangen die beisen auf alles was sich bewegt


----------



## jochen (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz?*

Hallo



			
				GTRratzmaus schrieb:
			
		

> die beisen auf alles was sich bewegt



weia die armen Schwimmer...      

Sorry das musste jetzt sein.

Vernünftige Antworten bekommst du sicher noch von den Schwimmteichbesitzern.


----------

